# next stop - Nelson Freire



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nelson Freire performs "Momoprécoce" - LIVE!*

*Video footage of Brazilian pianist Nelson Freire performs the boisterous "Momoprécoce" by Heitor Villa-Lobos. The São Paulo Symphony Orchestra is conducted by Marin Alsop. The work is based upon the composer's suite for solo piano, "Carnaval das crianças brasileiras". From Royal Albert Hall, London, 15 August 2012.*

Brilliant interpretation from one of my favourite pianists.
Exiting work.

youtube comments

*Superb interpretation! Bravo, Nelson Freire, you are the best!!!

As always, Nelson gives a lesson on how to play the piano. Bravo!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nelson Freire -- Liszt Sonata in B Minor-- Univ. of Maryland -- 1982*

*Nelson Freire, one of the greatest pianists ever IMHO, gives an electrifying performance of the Liszt sonata in B minor at the University of Maryland in 1982. This live performance is one of my all time favorites of this monumental work.*

Brilliant performance!

youtube comments

*Great Nelson! He never became a "star", but he remains one of the greatest pianists in the world!﻿

Spetacular perfect tecnique, quite personal approach and wonderful interpretation, establishing a new standard of excellency!!! SUPERB!!!﻿

Bravo! A wonderful performance in every way that serves the demands and aesthetic agenda of the Liszt Sonata perfectly. Its a rather traditional performance in many wyas, and he doesn't try to score any brownie points by giving undue emphasis to this or that hidden (and possibly unimportant or uninteresting!) voice for its own sake. And that is precisely why its such a successful and beautiful performance: it's honest and has nothing to hide, either in technical or interpretive categories.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Schumann: Pianoconcert op.54 - Nelson Freire, piano - Radio Kamer Filharmonie*

*Schumann: Concerto for piano and orchestra, op.53

Radio Kamer Filharmonie conducted by Michael Schønwandt
Nelson Freire, piano

Recorded the 13th of January 2013, Concertgebouw, Amsterdam.*

Fantastic concerto! Fantastic pianist!

youtube comments

*The sound of Freire's piano is still perfectly beautiful. Apart from his appearance his technique and musicality never get old!
Schumann concerto is an absolute classic version of Freire, sober, perfect in tone and tempo. Furthermore Orchestra Concert gebaunm best as always, Pure beauty, many thanks to Avro, my favorite*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nelson Freire - Villa-Lobos - Momoprecoce*

*Heitor Villa-Lobos
Momoprecoce, fantasy for piano & orchestra

Nelson Freire, piano

Sao Paulo Symphony Orchestra
Marin Alsop, conductor

London, Proms 2012*

Nice and dreamy. varied and very interresting piece.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Nelson Freire - Chopin Piano Concerto No. 2*

*Frédéric Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Nelson Freire, soloist
Marin Alsop, conductor
São Paulo Symphony Orchestra*

I like this concero, and Freire does an eccelent job!

youtube comments

*Sublime! The most beautiful phrasing imaginable!﻿

Nelson Freire, brilliant soloist, nicely accompanied by the São Paulo State Symphony Orchestra. Perfect!*


----------

